
Do content writers need this type of Websites? - arun_dev
I want to understand from content writers perspectives do they need automation (approvals, the pipeline for posting on schedule time to different-2 mediums, a dashboard to manage content dates, testing various versions of same content)? I know most of the blogging web is powered by WordPress &amp; there are many plugin &amp; utilities are there to help content writers? Websites like contenttools.com , contenttools.co
======
arun_dev
I also want to understand form companies perspective small and large are they
paying for this type of solutions?

~~~
Chappenh
You should focus on learning English first.

~~~
arun_dev
Thanks for pointing out.

